# Passionate Customers



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

I just watched a [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BF-1iZ6PsYw"]video[/ame] on youtube and would like to discuss it with someone. 

*So someone please watch it so we can discuss! *

The presenter, Kathy Sierra, started as a game programmer, then a Java programmer and instructor, web community developer, author, speaker, and consultant. She is (imo) an expert on how the brain works and how we should communicate for maximum impact. Kathy is in demand as a speaker at conferences all over the world. A few years ago, Kathy had one of the most popular sites on the web, and even though she no longer updates the site, it is still worth a look.

Don't be put off by Kathy's use of the word users - think _customers_. Every time I read or watch something by Kathy, it gives me new ideas on how I can get more users, new users, or retain current users. 

Here's a short summary of the [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BF-1iZ6PsYw"]video[/ame].

*10 Rules to Help a User (Customer) Kick Ass*


Focus on wht the user does, not what you do.
Give the user superpowers quickly.
Make users smarter.
Don&#8217;t focus on x, but on what x is a sub set of. (Not kitchen appliances but broader category of cooking)
Shrink the 10,000 hours (time it takes to become expert).
Create a Culture of Practice
Make Your Productt Reflect the User&#8217;s Feelings
Do not insist on Inclusivity.
Make the Right Things Easy and the Wrong Things Hard.
Total Immersion Jams.

The one I like the best is #2 - Give the User SuperPowers Quickly.

*Can you think of any ways you can do this for your customers? *

How about:


Farmer's Market - Hand out recipes with the produce you sell.
Web Sales Site - Provide answers for newbies before they even ask for them.
Writers - tell them something REALLY important in the 1st paragraph.
Knitting Supplies - provide a video for newbies.

A couple of examples from the video: (I've paraphrased quite a bit)

Why are marketing materials flashy and sexy and the manuals are black and white and boring?

Wouldn't it be better for a camera company to focus on the picture rather than the camera? In other words, show the customer what THEY will be able to do, not what the camera can do.

I look forward to *Someone's* comments!


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

I watched it, and it is going to change how I make marketing & advertising decisions (just to name a few categories that will be affected). Since I began writing an e-book last Spring, I thought it wise to revisit it, primarily for local distribution. Since watching Kathy, I have come up with ideas to change the e-book, making it more interesting, and fun to read. My goal is to start a new business within two months (Kathy's style of marketing & client experience). My older sister is becoming an Esthetician, and will be in a new line of business for her...I will be recommending she watch this video! It was great timing- thank you Rich!


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

lorichristie said:


> I watched it, and it is going to change how I make marketing & advertising decisions (just to name a few categories that will be affected). Since I began writing an e-book last Spring, I thought it wise to revisit it, primarily for local distribution. Since watching Kathy, I have come up with ideas to change the e-book, making it more interesting, and fun to read. My goal is to start a new business within two months (Kathy's style of marketing & client experience). My older sister is becoming an Esthetician, and will be in a new line of business for her...I will be recommending she watch this video! It was great timing- thank you Rich!


lori, I am so glad you watched it. Isn't she an amazing teacher? Check out her website too. Kathy has a way of cutting through all the bs and getting right to the point. When you look through her posts, you will see she practices what she preaches. I just wish she was still posting on her site.


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

> lori, I am so glad you watched it. Isn't she an amazing teacher? Check out her website too. Kathy has a way of cutting through all the bs and getting right to the point. When you look through her posts, you will see she practices what she preaches. I just wish she was still posting on her site.


Rich, yes, she is a great teacher in that what she is teaching is direct & to the point (not to mention critiques the ludicrous way products are advertised, sold, and then the manual is sorely lacking---this is one of my biggest complaints!) The visual aids she uses are applicable, even the cute ones. As I have more time the next few days, I will check out her site. 

I have a nice little digital camera, one that I could afford at the time. Photography has been a hobby of mine for over thirty years. Since I had used this model before, a Casio Exilim, I knew what I could do with it (or so I thought I knew). The instruction manual for it, is as described. It is a black & white thin manual that tells me almost squat about utilizing this little camera to its full potential. Often, digital cameras came bundled with photo editing software. My latest camera was a real buy at $125 (12.0 mp), but didn't include any editing software, not even a camera case (just a little flip lid flimsy so-called camera purse thing)! It used to be when you bought any camera, cd/dvd/mp3 player, you could find them including cases. All that is now separate! It is actually very hard to find them with cases, unless you buy high end. I believe that is a big mistake made by the manufacturers. I went out and bought a hard shell miniature suitcase style camera case. Right now, I am not in the market for a high end camera, but in a month I may be (working on some transactions right now). When I buy a high end one, I would easily be swayed by more, not less, in the way of software, instructions, better manual (colored with useful instructions) and a decent case for it. This is certainly a great example of what Kathy is trying to convey!

After watching the video, I began applying the principals to what my DH & I already do. Yes, they can be utilized in our current and future business endeavors, my sister's new business, and another sister's endeavors. 

I bought multiple domains to further market DH's work, and also to launch an online niche we found. We are having a family member create two websites for this niche & can now use the principals in how that is created (customer experience top priority). I am starting a business, knew what services I wanted to offer, but now know how to present what I will be doing in a far more effective way. Writing that e-book? I knew it was missing "something," but just didn't know what to change about it. The subject content is good, but now I know what is missing AND how to make it a lot better! 

My DH is a Machinist/Welder who does a wide variety of work. I photograph all of his work and it hit me like a rock when I realized what was missing in the photographs!!! DH is working on some of the projects in a few of them, but what was missing were the happy customers with hands on the railing he built them, sitting at their table, sipping wine on that deck, etc... I am now going to take shots of the projects with the "results" plainly visible now. There is a big difference between a picture of a nice gate, and one with a happy customer opening that gate OR a child smiling through it, even a favorite dog sitting by it. It adds that element...

I did some garden consulting last year, and really missed the opportunity I had there, too. Sure, got nice pictures of before & after, but not the Client holding the incredible vegetables she grew, or of her working in the garden happily watering it by hand (one preferred to do that as it was therapeutic for her).

After checking out her site, I'll post again.


----------

